# Expat tax resources?



## franklewi57 (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m planning to move to Europe to join my partner this summer, and we are deciding between Dublin and Brussels. A big factor is how much taxes will affect our earnings. Any good resources out there on Irish taxes for US expats, Belgian taxes for US expats, and/or US expat taxes in general?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The US reserves the right to tax its citizens and permanent residents on their global income regardless of where they live. One you are a tax resident of those countries then they will have the right to tax your global income by virtue of being a tax resident. Tax treaties are in place with both Ireland and Belgium which will reduce, but not necessarily totally eliminate the double taxation that results.

Belgium

VAT 21%
Top marginal tax rate (inclusive of social security charges) 60.2%
Private individuals

Ireland

VAT 23%
Top marginal tax rate (inclusive of social security charges) 52.0% 
Welcome to revenue.ie


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Based on those numbers, you might as well base your decision on beer preference.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Many countries around the world have different rates for different types of income. Unless you're working you need to look at your income and how it's taxed. It may also be subject to US withholding.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ireland – Taxation of international executives


Taxation of international executives




home.kpmg





You can usually find stuff like that for most countries from the large accounting firms. But honestly most people asking questions like yours might get lost understanding the explanation.

If you don't understand the KPMG webpage talk to a professional you trust.


----------



## Sean-The Cloud Expat (Feb 28, 2021)

franklewi57 said:


> I’m planning to move to Europe to join my partner this summer, and we are deciding between Dublin and Brussels. A big factor is how much taxes will affect our earnings. Any good resources out there on Irish taxes for US expats, Belgian taxes for US expats, and/or US expat taxes in general?


The best resource for US Taxes is the IRS here: U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad | Internal Revenue Service






US Expat Abroad Filing - 5 Important Points to remember


US TAX BLOG - 5 Points to Remember for a US EXPAT ABROAD for Filing Taxes, Do you need to file your US Tax return?What’s the due date for filing? FBAR/FATCA




cloudexpattax.com


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Sean-The Cloud Expat said:


> The best resource for US Taxes is the IRS here: U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad | Internal Revenue Service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point 1, you are advertizing your services here, which I believe is not allowed.

Point 2, on another thread you claimed that tax compliance was required in order to renounce US citizenship. This is not true. How can you market yourself as an expat tax preparation service when you get the most basic facts wrong?


----------

